#ubuntu-zh 2011-05-04
<xuwu125> 有人聊天吗？
#ubuntu-zh 2011-05-08
<qwebirc98994> hi
<qwebirc98994> 有人骂
<qwebirc98994> 吗
<derek_> anyone?
#ubuntu-zh 2012-05-04
<smallkoala> 人呢？
#ubuntu-zh 2012-05-05
<taxman> ha, just 4 players
<Hoh0> 0.0
<Hoh0> 太冷清了..
<taxman> this is a ghost town
<taxman> sigh* chinese language is dying...
<Hoh0> ghost town - -  ..
<taxman> it is
